# converting garage into family room



## Dbear92 (Sep 9, 2007)

We have a garage that we are going to be converting into a family room. The problem is the floor, I would like to raise the floor about 6 inches. Believe me its very low compared to the inside of the house. Either way its still going to be a step down from the main floor, After its raised. I would like to use a floating floor of some type on the concrete. I was told we should just build a frame on the concrete a put the flooring on it. I need this to be done right any ideas we be appreciated


----------

